# Computer not working after sign-in - Assert Failure message



## andres17g (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, I have a laptop running the latest public update for Windows 10. As I turned it on yesterday I got four different error messages for four processes which included IAStorIcon.exe, TOASTER.exe, and DropboxOEM.exe. The messages read as follows:

IAStorIcon.exe - Assert Failure
Expression: [mscorlib recursive resource lookup bug]
Description: Infinite recursion during resource lookup within mscorlib. This may be a bug in mscorlib, or potentially in certain extensibility points such as assembly resolve events or CultureInfo names. Resource name: Arg_ExternalException.
Abort/Retry/Ignore

I get these messages and the computer won't let me do anything else, no matter which option I click on the messages the computer won't do anything else. I can move the mouse around and click on stuff but no programs open, the start menu doesn't open, Ctrl+Alt+Supr does nothing, right clicking does nothing. It basically only lets me move the mouse. I tried to boot into safe mode and the first time it gave me a blue screen of death with the stop code: CRITICAL PROCESS DIED. It loaded all the way up to 100% and then it stood there for half an hour, until I forcefully shutdown the computer. Next time I was able to boot into the blue screen that lets you use a restore point but the time of restore point was from after this problem started so it did nothing. What can I do and how can I do it? My computer is pretty much unusable after signing in so that complicates things a bit.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

If this only happened after the latest update (and Microsoft Updates can be buggy), have you tried Restoring to an earlier build (putting your PC back to before the latest Update)? There are Restore Points created by your PC (as long as that option is not turned off) for scenarios exactly like this. This will tell you if the Update is the culprit.

In Control Panel, click on Recovery. Click Open System Restore, click Next on the small window that opens, and then you should see at least one (you may have the option for more) Restore Points, with dates and times beside them. Choose the latest one that was before your Update, and your PC will restore to that time. Documents and other saved data will be fine, but any apps your may have installed between the last Restore Point and now may have to be reinstalled. 

You will not be able to use your computer until this completes itself.


----------

